# XLR jack addition?



## Many__Of__Horror (Jan 10, 2020)

Trying to gauge how realistic it is for adding an XLR jack to a dual pedal a Bass player is wanting me to build him. Will be the Delegate compressor and Pro-Filter for EQ.
My quick research this morning leads me to believe it is not so simple as the circuits are unbalanced and need to be converted to balanced for the XLR?


----------



## p_wats (Jan 10, 2020)

I added an XLR out to *my Unicab build* using *this very simple DI circuit* to bring it up to balanced levels and it works well.


----------

